# The List by Konrath at 99 Cents Cracks Top 100



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

For a limited time I've reduced the price of my bestselling ebook, THE LIST http://www.amazon.com/The-List-ebook/dp/B00267T89E, to 99 cents.



A billionaire Senator with money to burn...
A thirty year old science experiment, about to be revealed...
Seven people, marked for death, not for what they know, but for what they are...

THE LIST by JA Konrath
History is about to repeat itself

Book Description:

THE LIST is a bit of a departure for Konrath. It's a technothriller about a group of ten people who each have tattoos of numbers on the bottoms their feet, and don't know why.

One of them, a Chicago Homicide cop named Tom Mankowski, has had one of these strange tattoos since birth. When he investigates a violent murder and discovers the victim also has a tattooed number, it sets the ball rolling for an adventure of historic proportions.

To say more would give away too much.

Like the Jack Daniels series, THE LIST combines laugh out loud humor with serious suspense and thrills.

THE LIST is approximately 82,000 words long, and is specially formatted for Kindle with an active table of contents.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got this book and it's great.


----------



## S.J. Harris (Feb 10, 2011)

I read this a while back and liked it a lot. Great concept, great cover, great price!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Grabbed it.  I've read several books in your Daniels series, and they're all enormously entertaining.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought it.
Now I have to get around to reading it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'll have to get this!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Jack,and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I've already read it. Good writing. Great pacing. Original concept.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Definitely want to check it out!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh No!  I let my mom borrow my Kindle!  

So is this an experiment (I read your blog ?  I hope you let us all know how it goes!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I wonder what sort of bestseller lists The List is on?


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> So is this an experiment (I read your blog ? I hope you let us all know how it goes!


Yes, the point of it is to see if dropping the price can get an ebook on the bestseller lists. I started out ranked at #1100. After 36 hours, it is now ranked at #400.

It'll be interesting to see what happens a few weeks from now.


----------



## stuartneild (Sep 14, 2010)

This should make a very interesting experiment. I'm actually thinking of writing prequels to my Giant Killer Eels and Gnomes  books and charging 99 cents to get people into the first books and the follow ups I have planned.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just grabbed it because I've thoroughly enjoyed my past forays into the twisted mind of J.A. Konrath/Jack Killborn.


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2011)

Got it. Look forwards to reading.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't want to spoil anything since the author has taken great care to avoid revealing too much of the plot description, so I'll just that the teaser provided there is only the tip of the iceberg. Once you find out what the tattoos mean...wow! I thoroughly enjoyed this book. I hope it's selling like hotcakes. Konrath/Killborn has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, Jack - aka Joe!

I already have The List and luuuvvved it, but I'm very interested in your 99 Cent Experiment!

I just did this too with the first book in my romantic comedy series (I dropped it from $2.99 to .99), and I can't believe the sales increase!!!

Thanks for always being such fabulous inspiration for Indie Epubbed Authors...and hell, all authors for that matter!

And yes...I'd sooo buy you a beer!!!

Cheers to continued sales increases, happy readers, and a heckuva great time on the journey!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I've also reduced the price of my historical/adventure romance Secrets of Midnight, with its sequel My Runaway Heart still priced at $2.99.  Lots of sales, happy to report.  Higher on the lists, happier to report.  Thanks, Joe.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

It's currently at #109.

So close to the Top 100...


----------



## Michael Robertson Jr (Feb 24, 2011)

The first Konrath book I've read. Definitely a fan now. Will check out all the others.


----------



## heavycat (Feb 14, 2011)

Top 100? Proof that the 99 cent price point works.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

The List just cracked the Top 100. It's currently #91.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

And climbing, I'm sure.  Congrats!!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Debra Lee (Sep 6, 2010)

I see The List has been in the top 100 for the past two days. Way to go, Joe!

Debra


----------

